# servidor de dhcp em ltsp

## Bugs_

ola galera 

aki o negocio esta me dando dor de cabeça...

eu tenho um server de ltsp com o gentoo e ate semana passada estava 100%...mas eu mandei dar um 

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

e depois que terminou o dhcp esta doido

tipo quando mando um terminal pegar ip ele simplesmente nao acha mais o server ...fica la pedindo ip e nao sai disso...

se eu mando um 

/etc/init.d/dhcpd stop 

e  um 

dhcpd -d

eu vejo que as maquinas ficam fazendo pedido de ip...mas o server nao da ...

essas mesmas maquinas tem o win98 instalado e no winodws o ip eh dado normalmente e todos tem acesso a net de boa  :Very Happy:  ...mas na hora de mandar dar boot pela ltsp  nao pega ip nem por resa braba ..

ja tentei dar um emerge no dhcp novamente ...reiniciei ate o server ...mas o resultado eh o mesmo..

dei um revdep-reebiuld ...e nada tb 

alguem pode me ajudar ??? esse problema so apareceu so depois que eu dei o tal do 

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

obrigado desde ja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thiagonunes

Bom, digo por experiência própria que não é recomendado fazer uma atualização grande assim num servidor de produção. O ideal é teres uma máquina com a mesma instalação do servidor pra testar essas coisas antes de aplicares no servidor principal. Veja que pode ser uma máquina qualquer, pode inclusive ter outro sistema e ser usada periodicamente com esse outro sistema para outros fins e desligada no final do dia, ela apenas precisa de um pedaço de hd particionado pra que alí tu possas ter a instalação do servidor replicada, e nem precisa replicar os dados dos usúarios do servidor, apenas a instalação.

Mas agora a cagada ja ta feita. Então...

1) Emergencialmente te sugiro voltar a usar a versão do dhcp que usavas antes. Se não sabes qual era procura no teu /var/log/emerge.log pelo último merge do dhcp. Junto deve dizer qual versão do dhcp foi desinstalada. Aí tu mascara a versão atual e todas as subsequentes entre a atual e a anterior. Bom... acabo de ver que só existe uma versão estável do dhcp, ou seja, provavelmente a que usavas antes não está mais na árvore do portage. Então você pode desmascarar a de teste, é só fazer 'echo =net-misc/dhcp-[versão-em-teste] >> /etc/portage/packages.mask', dar emerge no dhcp de novo e ver se funciona.

2) Cola aí o teu dhcpd.conf pra gente ver o q pode ser.

3) Dá uma olhada no http://gentoo-wiki.com/LTSP_Server, claro, na parte que configura o dhcpd. A propósito, to usando o dnsmasq pra isso e ta quebrando o galho.

4) Por causa desse tipo de coisa é interessante que tu tenhas pacote de tudo que instalas no servidor. Para isso basta adicionar 'packages' a variável FEATURES do portage.

E caso tu não conheças a lista de discussão dos usuários brasileiros de gentoo eu recomendo que entres nela, lá eu garanto que várias pessoas poderão te ajudar, e muito mais rápido. É só mandar um mail pra gentoo-user-br+subscribe@lists.gentoo.org.

É isso, aguardo respostas.

----------

## Bugs_

obrigado pelas dicas cara  :Very Happy: 

bom eu vou tentar ver um outro server de dhcp ...tipo o udhcp aki ...se nao der certo eu volto ..

meu dhcpd.conf esta certo ..

isso eu tenho certeza pois ele funcionava antes e ainda funciona quando as maquinas vao para o win98 ...

o ip que elas pegam esta certo ...eh o ip setado para a placa de rede delas mesmo que eh pego..

ja fui nesse wiki ai algumas vezes...

http://lucaszc.homelinux.org/wiki/index.php/Configurando_Servidores_Seguros_com_GNU/LINUX_e_Software_Livre

aki tem tb um bom material de config...

valeu pela ajuda mesmo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thiagonunes

O que acontece é que uma versão mais nova do dhcp pode exigir uma sintaxe diferente no arquivo de configuração para reconhecer os clientes de bootp, pode inclusive ser uma coisa bem simples.

Quando o dhcpd inicia ele joga no /var/log/messages suas mensagens, verifica se ele não está acusando uma configuração inválida no dhcpd.conf.

----------

## Bugs_

he he aki nao tem o messages

servidor-lab log # ls

Xorg.0.log      crond  emerge-fetch.log  faillog  kernel   news     sandbox           telnet  xdm.log

Xorg.0.log.old  cups   emerge.log        gdm      lastlog  pwdfail  scrollkeeper.log  webmin

critical        dmesg  everything        kdm.log  mysql    samba    sshd              wtmp

tipo o comando dhcpd -d nao me falaria se meu dhcpd.conf esta com alguma falha nao??

eu rodei aki e nao achou nada de errado...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thiagonunes

Tu não usa o syslog-ng? Qual logger tu usa?

Que logs kernel e everything são esses?

Tu não usa o logrotate?

De fato, o -d é até melhor que procurar nos logs, eu nem me liguei que tinha esse parâmetro. :P

Testou o udhcp aí? E o dnsmasq?

De qualquer jeito, posta o teu dhcpd.conf aí pra mim ver, nem que seja só por curiosidade. :)

----------

## Bugs_

o udhcp eu testei ..mas nao sei se nao funcionaou pq eu nao solbe configurar direito ou por outro motivo

senao me engano esse treco que vc falou ai nao eh o cron nao??

o dhcp..

ddns-update-style none;

default-lease-time 600;

max-lease-time 2400;

option domain-name "dma.ufv.br";

option domain-name-servers 10.0.0.1;

option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

option option-128 code 128 = string;

option option-129 code 129 = text;

use-host-decl-names on;

option option-128 e4:45:74:68:00:00;

option option-129 "acpi=off";

subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

	option broadcast-address      192.168.0.255;

	option routers                192.168.0.1;

	option log-servers            192.168.0.1;

	option root-path              "192.168.0.1:/opt/ltsp-4.2/i386";

	range 192.168.0.50  192.168.0.99;

	host maxwell{

        	hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:93:24;

   		fixed-address 192.168.0.101;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	host escher {

		hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:83;

		fixed-address 192.168.0.102;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host laplace{

        	hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:93:22;

		fixed-address 192.168.0.103;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

       }

	host turing{

        	 hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:29;

		 fixed-address 192.168.0.104;

		 filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

     host pascal{

          hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8D:60;

          fixed-address 192.168.0.105;

          filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

       }

      host stokes{

	          hardware ethernet 52:54:05:F0:A6:12;

		  fixed-address 192.168.0.106;

		  filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

        }

      host euclides{

             hardware ethernet 00:D0:09:0B:9B:0C;

	     fixed-address 192.168.0.107;

	     filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

       }    

	host boole{

		hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8A:87;

        	fixed-address   192.168.0.108;

        	filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}  

# esta rapada para conserto

#      host lovelace{

#	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:86:3D;

#	        fixed-address   192.168.0.109;

#	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

#	 }

	host peano{

	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:63;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.110;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	 }

	host babblage{

	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8B:1D;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.111;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	 }

     host germain{

	  	hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:93:13;

          	fixed-address   192.168.0.112;

	  	filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	 }

	host venn{

	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:27;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.113;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	        }

	host theano{

 	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:98;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.114;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	host knuth{

 	        hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:F4:3B:00;  # 00:C0:DF:23:8A:6D;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.115;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	host funarbe{

 	        hardware ethernet 00:D0:09:A9:8C:26;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.116;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	 host merciopc{

	         hardware ethernet  00:02:3f:d9:1b:09;

		 fixed-address 192.168.0.117;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	 host bhaskara{

	         hardware ethernet  00:C0:DF:23:8C:0F;

		 fixed-address 192.168.0.118;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}	

}

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

	option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;

	option routers 192.168.1.1;

	option log-servers 192.168.1.1;

	option root-path "192.168.1.1:/opt/ltsp-4.2/i386";

	range 192.168.1.50 192.168.1.99;

	host aritmetica {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:06:E0:D4:71;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.101;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host torre1 {

		hardware ethernet 00:60:97:74:E4:89;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.102;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host outro {

		hardware ethernet 00:02:2A:DE:5E:32;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.103;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host rudim {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:F4:3B:01;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.104;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host boulos3 {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:FE:44:F5;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.105;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host paraiba {

		hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8A:6D;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.106;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host pau {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:F4:3B:10;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.107;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	}

----------

## thiagonunes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> o udhcp eu testei ..mas nao sei se nao funcionaou pq eu nao solbe configurar direito ou por outro motivo 
> 
> 

 

Nunca usei, então não posso te ajudar.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> senao me engano esse treco que vc falou ai nao eh o cron nao?? 
> 
> 

 

Não, mas é usado no cron.

O gerenciamento dos logs está explicado em http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9#doc_chap2 . 

Você precisa de um logger para que as mensagens do kernel e de alguns outros programas fiquem guardadas num arquivo para posterior análize, se necessário, mas se você não fizer a rotação desses logs eles vão crescer infinitamente. Como logger eu uso o syslog-ng mesmo. E claro, tenho o logrotate instalado, que semanalmente compacta e guarda o /var/log/messages. Pra fazer isso o logrotate roda pelo cron, e não é necessário configurar isso, ele mesmo se ajeita na instalação.

Em relação ao dhcp... Dá uma olhada aqui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/LTSP_Server#net-misc.2Fdhcp

Eu vi que o seu dhcpd.conf não usa o conceito de shared networks e grupos, então tenta adaptar o seu para ficar nos padrões do exemplo que tem no link acima.

E boa sorte.

Ah! Claro. Se o caso continuar problemático não esquece que tem a lista de discussão, lá tem bem mais gente que vai poder te ajudar.

----------

## Bugs_

mudei o dhcpd.conf para ver e nao adinatou nada ...ainda nao estao pegando ip

eu passei esse dhcpd.conf pelo dhcpd -d ele esta file...mas nao pega..veio ja nao sei o que fazer ..

		option option-128 code 128 = string;

		option option-129 code 129 = text;

		option option-128 e4:45:74:68:00:00;

		option option-129 "acpi=off";

		ddns-update-style none;

shared-network PROIN {

	subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

		default-lease-time 600;

		max-lease-time 2400;

		option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

		option broadcast-address      192.168.0.255;

		option routers                192.168.0.1;

		option domain-name "dma.ufv.br";

		option domain-name-servers 10.0.0.1;

		option log-servers            192.168.0.1;

		range 192.168.0.50  192.168.0.99;

		option root-path              "192.168.0.1:/opt/ltsp-4.2/i386";

	}

}

group {	

	use-host-decl-names on;

	host maxwell{

        	hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:93:24;

   		fixed-address 192.168.0.101;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	host escher {

		hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:83;

		fixed-address 192.168.0.102;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host laplace{

        	hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:93:22;

		fixed-address 192.168.0.103;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

       }

	host turing{

        	 hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:29;

		 fixed-address 192.168.0.104;

		 filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

     host pascal{

          hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8D:60;

          fixed-address 192.168.0.105;

          filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

       }

      host stokes{

	          hardware ethernet 52:54:05:F0:A6:12;

		  fixed-address 192.168.0.106;

		  filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

        }

      host euclides{

             hardware ethernet 00:D0:09:0B:9B:0C;

	     fixed-address 192.168.0.107;

	     filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

       }    

	host boole{

		hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8A:87;

        	fixed-address   192.168.0.108;

        	filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}  

# esta rapada para conserto

#      host lovelace{

#	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:86:3D;

#	        fixed-address   192.168.0.109;

#	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

#	 }

	host peano{

	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:63;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.110;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	 }

	host babblage{

	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8B:1D;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.111;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	 }

     host germain{

	  	hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:93:13;

          	fixed-address   192.168.0.112;

	  	filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	 }

	host venn{

	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:27;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.113;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	        }

	host theano{

 	        hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8C:98;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.114;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	host knuth{

 	        hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:F4:3B:00;  # 00:C0:DF:23:8A:6D;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.115;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	host funarbe{

 	        hardware ethernet 00:D0:09:A9:8C:26;

	        fixed-address   192.168.0.116;

	        filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	 host merciopc{

	         hardware ethernet  00:02:3f:d9:1b:09;

		 fixed-address 192.168.0.117;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}

	 host bhaskara{

	         hardware ethernet  00:C0:DF:23:8C:0F;

		 fixed-address 192.168.0.118;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

	}	

}

shared-network GRADUCAO {

	subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

		default-lease-time 600;

		max-lease-time 2400;

		option domain-name "dma.ufv.br";

		option domain-name-servers 10.0.0.1;

		option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

		option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255;

		option routers 192.168.1.1;

		option log-servers 192.168.1.1;

		range 192.168.1.50 192.168.1.99;

		option root-path "192.168.1.1:/opt/ltsp-4.2/i386";

	}

}

group {

	host aritmetica {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:06:E0:D4:71;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.101;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host torre1 {

		hardware ethernet 00:60:97:74:E4:89;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.102;

		filename "lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host outro {

		hardware ethernet 00:02:2A:DE:5E:32;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.103;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host rudim {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:F4:3B:01;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.104;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host boulos3 {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:FE:44:F5;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.105;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host paraiba {

		hardware ethernet 00:C0:DF:23:8A:6D;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.106;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

	host pau {

		hardware ethernet 00:E0:7D:F4:3B:10;

		fixed-address 192.168.1.107;

		filename "/lts/vmlinuz.ltsp";

		}

}

----------

## Bugs_

Consegui!!!!!!!!!!!!

next-server    	192.168.0.1;

com essa opcao logo abiaxo do

 option root-path "192.168.0.1:/opt/ltsp-4.2/i386"; 

e voltou a funcionar!!!

nao sei o que isso faz mas estamso no ar novamente!!!

um abraço e muito obrigado pela ajuda !!

Deus lhe page

----------

## thiagonunes

Que beleza.

Talvez o "option routers 192.168.0.1" só sirva para os clientes de dhcp normais, e para o dhcp saber quem é o servidor que vai dar o ip e o kernel pros clientes de bootp ele se baseie na linha "next-server". Mas, por ironia do destino, é ele mesmo, hehehe.

Então ta beleza, não esquece que tem a lista caso tu te apertes de novo com alguma coisa. Lá é bem mais rápido.

Abraços.

----------

## Bugs_

 :Very Happy: 

sobre a lista eu ja estou nela ..em um problema sobre o samba vc ja me falou e entrei..me aqjudou muito  :Very Happy: 

ate a proxima

----------

